# Shindaiwa tech question



## whiskeythrottle (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey guys, I am stumped and hoping someone can bail me out. I am working on a Shindaiwa EB802rt blower. It is a come back from a different shop. Ive been a small engine tech for many years but I am lost on this one. Its the first Shindaiwa Ive ever worked on. The other shop replaced the carb but it had bad gas still in it when I got it so I replaced the plug, gas,fuel filter and I cycled the carb in my ultrasonic cleaner a few times since the gas was bad. It has 120psi compression, the cylinder walls are good, the crank seals are good, there is no play in the crank at either end and it spins over freely. It starts up and idles fine but as soon as I hit the gas it dies. The ignition is the only thing I can think of but the unit is only 9 months old and Ive never seen a bad ignition cause this type of problem. Does anyone else have anything to add. Thanks.


----------



## whiskeythrottle (Jul 23, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I also checked and made sure the key on the flywheel wasnt rounded.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jul 24, 2015)

Sounds like a tuning issue to me. What model of carb is on there?


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jul 24, 2015)

When you find out the model #, go here: http://www.walbro.com/servicemanuals.aspx

It has instructions for tuning available for download.


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 15, 2015)

did you check the nozzle check valve


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 15, 2015)

im a shindiawa tech


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 15, 2015)

here is manuls


----------

